

GatelessVPN - feedback? - Blazejos

Hi,
W've developed VPN with P2P -&#62; gateless VPN. Linked one-pager summary: http://db.tt/2P0m7NCq
It does work, we have 30K users WW of B2C service: privacyprotector.eu
I'd like to get feedback on our technology.
Best,
Blazej
======
viraptor
I don't get whether you have designated servers for that, or just take random
amount of disk and bandwidth from everyone involved. Not sure about what
guarantees on consistency and availability does it provide.

Also "The technology is 100% software and it is patentable."... yeah... right.

~~~
Blazejos
Read carefully - it is a P2P powered VPN and we_have_no servers for traffic.
Anyone can track connections, traffic itself is encrypted. Check this site:
<http://demo.privacyprotector.eu> \- with and without(!) our software. Feel
free to use any IP-chcking tool You want.

Technology IS just software and IS patentable - prove me wrong.

~~~
viraptor
I meant servers in the local network, not ones provided by you. I assume that
you actually distribute the uploaded documents and if someone publishes a file
and turns off his box, it won't go away.

Patentable - depends on the country. Plus we could go into the whole "software
reduces to maths formula which is not patentable" discussion... but that would
be a waste of time.

~~~
Blazejos
on first part - local disk for instant share (like lawyers during meeting or
confcall)

Second: I mean there_is_no_technology_like_ours - it has not been done before.
But for user it does not matter and will not go into this discussion.

